# Canister filter upgrade!



## brown5ae (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I'm looking at upgrading to a canister filter for my 75 gallon tank. Right now I have two aqua clear 110 on it but their older and in need of replacing. I have not stocked the tank yet but I'm planning on stocking it with peacocks and haps. I've never owned a canister before so any advice would be helpful


----------



## brown5ae (Sep 30, 2013)

Also, I plan on keeping one of the 110s on the tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

There are a lot of different brands and model canister filters available to suit just about everyone. Since this will be your 1st canister filter, it will be helpful if you can answer a few questions.

What price range are you considering?

Do you want a canister filter that has media trays OR an UltraViolet lamp OR fancy electronics OR all of the above?

I suggest you look through the Product Reviews at the top of the page, click on the Filters tab and see what other members like or dislike about the filter they have purchased. There are a lot of brands available, Marineland, Fluval, Eheim, Sun-Sun, etc. Everyone seems to have a favorite brand or model so it can be difficult to suggest what is best for you.


----------



## brown5ae (Sep 30, 2013)

My price range is 100-200 and I was thinking a media tray.I read through the reviews and I saw pros/cons to each, but I'm really just curious what you think would be enough filtration for a 75 gallon that will already have an aqua clear 110 on it? I haven't stocked the tank yet but I'm looking at a peacock/hap tank (starting with juveniles). I want to have all my ducks in a row before I start stocking =)


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Personally I would go with a Rena XP-XL. It is hard to beat its value/performance and it has a huge storage capacity (four trays) for mechanical/chemical/biological media.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

+1 for rena. i have 3 of them. 2 xpl on my 90 and 1 + an ac110 on my 75,fully stocked w/22 mbuna + a huge catfish,and a couple small pleco...
I am going to remove the ac110 one of these days because it is so very difficult to keep the sand out of it that my beautiful mbuna like to sift around the tank lol :fish:


----------



## brown5ae (Sep 30, 2013)

Would you guys recommend a Rena XP1 or XP2 for my tank?


----------



## brown5ae (Sep 30, 2013)

Also does anyone have any other opinions on Rena filters or any recommendations for other filters I should look at?

I know that no filter is perfect but I would like to make the best purchase I can since this is my first canister


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

i would go no less than an xp3 if you went rena. As long as your keeping the ac110.. I have no other canister experience. Sorry


----------



## Ainevar (Aug 10, 2013)

I would recommend the either the Aquatop CF400 or CF500. They're excellent filters and the pricing is great (around $100-150 depending on the model). They have great flow and filtration. The media baskets are spacious and allow for tons of options. They come with a low wattage UV sterilizer in them, but there is a switch on the filter to turn it off or on.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

+1 on the Aquatop! I have an Aquatop cf500uv on my 75G tank and it works great! You can get that model for $120 online. They don't come with biological or chemical media so you will have to factor that into the price. I have 2 liters of bio matrix in mine - which cost $20 - and its plenty. They do come with filter pads which is good. Mine keeps my tank clean with 9 mbuna, 4 peacocks and 2 BN plecos.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Eheim. 

Which one depends on the features you want. Classics are a great filter, but not as easy to clean/maintain as the newer designs. I like the Pro II series myself, but you may have to find them used, not sure they are available new.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

Eheim classic canisters are great. Look at the 2217.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I am and have always been a fan of Fluval. You can find the older 305 and 405 models new and cheap on eBay. I bought 2 brand new Fluval 305s ca few months back for $75.00 each which included shipping. I'm using them on a new 72 gallom bow front tank so it only cost me $150 to filter this tank! Deals are out there if you look.

.


----------



## cumbrianewbie (Jul 25, 2013)

I have an Eheim Ecco Pro and I love it. Admittedly, it is my first canister, but I got it after being impressed by a HOB Eheim I have.

Not the cheapest brand, but very good !


----------



## Cichness (Dec 27, 2006)

Heyguy74 said:


> Eheim classic canisters are great. Look at the 2217.


Money well spent, especially when compared to the Aquatop, CF knock off stuff.


----------

